# how many shrimp or lobster can i have?



## MeowMR2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well so far all i have is community fish and a snail and a shrimp. I have a 55gallon tank and about 24-25 freshwater fishes. so how many shrimp could i have or lobsters?

And will the lobster attack the other fishes?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, the lobster will attack and eat fish. I wouldn't mix them.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Skip the lobster and get some Vampire shrimp. Totally cool. Also called African Fan Shrimp among other names.


----------

